

Microsoft Performance Point Server: Dead - mattculbreth
http://cobb.typepad.com/cubegeek/2009/01/microsoft-pps-dead.html

======
rbanffy
BTW, what is Microsoft Performance Point Server?

~~~
jstraszheim
According to MS it:

"Microsoft Performance Management allows customers to monitor, analyze, and
plan their business as well as drive alignment, accountability, and actionable
insight across the entire organization."

[http://office.microsoft.com/en-
us/performancepoint/HA1016395...](http://office.microsoft.com/en-
us/performancepoint/HA101639571033.aspx)

I don't understand either.

